# Im looking for the heaviest,loudest symphony ,loudness factor, minimalist &slow pace?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Im looking for the heaviest,loudest symphony,loudness factor, minimalist & slow pace?*

Im looking for absurdly loud mininal cllassical ccompossers, that slow pace like a snaill :lol: of 20th century, someone mention me an italiaan composer i dont recalled is name? help, or subject to me heavy weight contender of the world up until this day?

:tiphat: tthank you all please help me in my odd request, im really specific i know?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Are you thinking of Giacinto Scelsi? Also, Symphony No. 3 by Górecki should fit that criteria. Perhaps also the overture of Swan Lake. Turangalîla-Symphonie by Messiaen also.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Are you thinking of Giacinto Scelsi? * nope is name familly name start whit B this is all i know about this mysterieous italian composer of 20TH century that akin to penderecki in loudness sympony 3 kinda, good subjection , but i know them all, ,, thanks anyway sir* Fredx2098*


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

You should check out the orchestral works of Francisco Guerrero Marin if you haven't already. Some of my favorites. Similar to Xenakis but better in my opinion. Schnittke's first symphony as well, but I assume you already know that.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

If you're down for some Feldman, he has some intense earlier works with orchestra that crescendo extremely loudly at times.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Try Langgaard Music of the Spheres, not a symphony but a large scale work. It is slow moving and at times almost inaudible but punctuated with shattering climaxes.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Ligeti fits your description really well


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Azol said:


> Ligeti fits your description really well


I love this performance. It sounds beautifully restrained.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Gorecki Symphony No 3 seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Baron Scarpia said:


> Gorecki Symphony No 3 seems to fit the bill.


Except for it's not


> absurdly loud


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Look into Icelander Jon Leifs


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Try listening to Reich's Four Organs REALLY LOUD and imagine that it's JON LORD of DEEP PURPLE playing.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Icelander Jon Leifs's _Saga Symphony_ came first to mind when I read the opening post of this thread. Vasks seems to have been struck by the same notion.

Of course, the opening of Beethoven's _Moonlight Sonata_ can be loud if you crank up the volume of your playback system to unnatural levels, but the _Saga Symphony_ provides for aural assaults, largely from the percussion. To quote a section of the liner notes from my BIS CD: "The more unusual percussion instruments included an array of stones of various sizes and types, an iron anvil, shields of iron, wood and leather, and large wooden hammers that Jon wanted struck against the side of some kind of cavity. In this recording the hammers were struck against the sides of huge wooden containers...." Too, at the end of the last movement Leifs "added six _lurs_, copies of the long horns played in the Nordic countries in the Bronze Age."









To be honest, it's been some years since I last listened to this symphony, so it may not be as loud as I seem to remember. But, if you have a penchant for cranking up the volume (say, for a really nasty hearing of Beethoven's _Moonlight Sonata_!) you can always adopt the practice to Leifs.

By the way, that Leifs' technique of hitting hammers against something reminds me that Glenn Branca's First Symphony, _Tonal Plexus_ (less a traditional classical orchestra symphony than it is a rock band symphony) makes use of 2X4s whacked against metal barrels. If you don't lose a few teeth, or at least fillings, while listening to Branca's First, you probably didn't have the volume control up at all.









But as I age, I find the third movement of Tchaikovsky's Sixth to be loud enough for my sensibilities. And if I ever change and want more, I can always reach for that volume control!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

You might look into Vincent Persichetti's symphonies. I'm specifically thinking of his 9th symphony, entitled "Janiculum". I remember there's lots of percussion in this work, so it may be along the lines of what you're looking for (and he was Italian, well, Italian American):






The symphonies of Poul Ruders tend to get loud. Here are some links to Ruder's symphonies: I was specifically thinking of his 1st symphony, though you might find moments in the others:


















Ruder's "Thus saw St. John" may be his most thickly orchestrated work (towards the end), but it isn't a symphony:






Vagn Holmboe's 8th Symphony, entitled "Sinfonia boreale" also comes to mind (actually, it was the first symphony that came into my mind)--especially the first two movements, which I find thrilling and brilliantly orchestrated:


















Per Nørgard's 3rd Symphony starts out very quietly, but employs an orchestra & chorus towards the end:






There's also the opening of Carl Orff's Carmina Burana, which becomes very hushed and then produces an explosion of sound:





Finally, Philip Glass' Akhenaten has some of the loudest, wildest, & most interesting use of percussion I've ever heard from a composer, but it's a minimalist opera, & not a symphony:

Here's the sequence from the opera that I'm thinking of--Prelude Verse 3 and The Funeral of Amenhotep III (which go together--you'll have to turn the volume up, to get the full effect):










Perhaps Glass uses a similar orchestration in one or more of his 11 symphonies?, which I don't know ...


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> The symphonies of Poul Ruders tend to get loud. Here are some links to Ruder's symphonies: I was specifically thinking of his 1st symphony, though you might find moments in the others:


Ruders' "Gong" is pretty damn cool and at times quite loud


----------

